# canning sausage



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the unusual problem of having waaaaaay to much meat on hand. I bought 3/5th of a pig cheap just before deer season and ended up with two deer and half of a third. I currently have on hand approx 160lbs of meat. I live a long and don't eat very much meat.

I made a lot of sausage with the venison and pork, more than I can eat in a year and I am thinking of canning it to keep it longer.

I am thinking of frying the sausages in a pan, cutting them into one inch chunks, patting off the grease then canning them.

Would I process this like ground meat? How would I pack the jars?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have seen canned sausage patties in the grocery store so I know it can be done commercially. I would be interested in trying it too if anyone can give advice.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

The old Italian ladies used to can sausage in olive oil... Tasted WONDEROUS. Wish they were still around to ask...


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are the instructions for canning it in chunks: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

And here are the instructions for canning it as ground meat: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html

Please do NOT can it in olive oil. That could be very hazardous.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry--yes-- please always follow current prescribed canning recommendations to avoid botulism or other serious risk. I wonder if the sausage was dried? Been too long to remember correcty.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

judylou said:


> Please do NOT can it in olive oil. That could be very hazardous.


Thanks for the links. May I ask why canning in olive oil is hazardous?

Do I need to take any precaution about removing fat from the sausage/other meat or is that dealt with in the cooking process prior to processing?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've read in the old days they would cook the sausages and put them in a crock, then pour hot lard over them and leave them after it solidified. I imagine it might not taste really good, not sure why. It would work in a pinch for a few days, I suppose. 

But these days, follow the instructions in the canning books only. 

You can also drop them in your vinegar spice mix when you make pickled eggs and cauliflowers and carrots and all that stinky mess. They pickle and keep a while, but I like to keep the whole jar in the fridge.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Thanks for the links. May I ask why canning in olive oil is hazardous?
> 
> Do I need to take any precaution about removing fat from the sausage/other meat or is that dealt with in the cooking process prior to processing?


With the exception of a couple of tested recipes added oils of any kind are not allowed in home canning and food-contained fats/oils need to be removed as much as possible. 

The reason is that the fats/oils adhere to and insulate any bacteria in the food and retard/prevent the heat from penetrating and killing the bacteria in the prescribed processing times. Turning rancid is also a potential but secondary issue.

So yes, when processing any fatty foods, the approved instructions will include terms like "drain well", "cool and skim off congealed fats", ""pat dry", etc. to eliminate as much fats/oils as possible.

The precooking, removing skins, and other pre-canning preparations get rid of some of it (depending on the type of food) but even then you'll still find some remaining the the finished jars. You usually can't remove all of it but the goal is to remove as much as possible. That is also one of the reasons why the meat canning times are so long - to compensate for the natural fats.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

if your in Wa. id be happy to help you with your over induldence of venison


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

judylou said:


> With the exception of a couple of tested recipes added oils of any kind are not allowed in home canning and food-contained fats/oils need to be removed as much as possible.
> 
> The reason is that the fats/oils adhere to and insulate any bacteria in the food and retard/prevent the heat from penetrating and killing the bacteria in the prescribed processing times. Turning rancid is also a potential but secondary issue.
> 
> ...


Great info!:goodjob: I decided I am going to cook the sausage in the oven so the fats drip off, then cut into chunks and pat dry. 

Is it safe for me to assume that any fatty meat should be cooked and hot-packed allowing the fat to be skimmed off? I have seen up to date canning info here mentioning raw pack as an acceptable canning method for meat. I have used raw pack in the past and LOVE the results. When can raw pack be used when when should it be avoided?



tinknocker66 said:


> if your in Wa. id be happy to help you with your over induldence of venison


I knew it was coming, I am just suprised it took this long.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

the first run saw most jars failing to seal. I believe I hand to much in the jars. I removed (and consumed) the excess, cleaned the rims and applied new lids. The second time all but one jar sealed. I am doing another run now with more sausage.

Tinknocker, I am in southeast MN. I would offer you a pound of ven/pork breakfast sausage and a pound of brats if you were closer. If anyone else wants the aformentioned sausage let me know. I will gladly trade for a sample of something someone makes to anyone who is willing to meet me in the local area.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Ciffer I've heard of people using vinegar on a rag to wipe the rims with and remove any grease that might be there. Maybe that will help with your seal. Also make sure to follow the directions for the lids - most call for them to be simmered (not boiled) before using.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Oooo, Brats? Do you make your own? I'd love to get your recipe. We make superb bacon, so if you have bellies or cheeks, you can go that route with your excess. Sorry, no where near you, so can't trade tastes.
Kit


----------

